# BLUE ROSS... Before During and After Pics



## drc (Sep 13, 2007)

By drccallco at 2011-04-04









By drccallco at 2011-04-04









By drccallco at 2011-04-04









By drccallco at 2011-04-04









By drccallco at 2011-04-04


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, sweet pictures.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Very cool, is that little blue guy going on someone's wall?


----------



## mwedd (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow!Very impressive close-up shot of a rare bird..


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Looks like a blue goose to me. I can see the smile in the beak. Nice pics though.


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Looks like a Ross/Blue hybrid.Nice bird though.


----------



## twdjr (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice Pics!


----------



## drc (Sep 13, 2007)

Here it is compared to an adult snow.










I am shooting a Canon EOS camera and L glass. most pictures were taken with a 100-400 or 70-200 mm lens.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The wad in the second picture is classic......But I want to know if a double or triple on birds happened....LOL.

Great pics and thanks for sharing.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Heres what it should look like in comparison


----------



## JuvyHunter (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice shoot. You hammered that blue. Who ever took those pictures must be really good.


----------

